# Correct Decal for this Shelby Motorbike



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2018)

So while at MLC I was told the Western Flyer badged variety of this bike had a "Flyer" tank decal and not "De Luxe" like seen with other badges. Anyone have a pic of the "Flyer" decal? Is it a cursive type font like the "De Luxe"? V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 4, 2018)

I also would like to know.....


----------



## dave the wave (May 4, 2018)

1933-35 western auto catalog shows this.1932 catalog shows "Flyer" decal


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2018)

I wonder if it makes a difference whether it was a Shelby or not. I don't think the bike in that ad is a Shelby. Do you have a pic of the "Flyer" graphic? V/r Shawn


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 4, 2018)

.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 4, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 800729




Could you please show some measurements for that? @rustystone2112 





Thanks.


----------



## Tino (May 6, 2018)

Are these tanks still available anywhere? Didn’t ML have a bunch for sale at one time?


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 6, 2018)

Tino said:


> Are these tanks still available anywhere? Didn’t ML have a bunch for sale at one time?



this tank is on ebay now


----------



## Tino (May 6, 2018)

I actually was referring to the NOS tank in Shawn’s first post but thanks for your reply.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2018)

Tino said:


> I actually was referring to the NOS tank in Shawn’s first post but thanks for your reply.



I saw people buying these in quantity a few years ago so I'm sure they are around. I'm thinking way more tanks than frames! Might post in the wanted section and see what happens. V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 6, 2018)

Tino said:


> Are these tanks still available anywhere? Didn’t ML have a bunch for sale at one time?




Here they are. Post #5.... @Tino 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mccauley-motobike-tanks.130018/#post-875471


----------



## Tino (May 6, 2018)

Thanks for the link, it looks like I just missed the boat


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 7, 2018)

Tino said:


> Thanks for the link, it looks like I just missed the boat




He might sell one.....doesn't hurt to ask..


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2018)

Tino said:


> Thanks for the link, it looks like I just missed the boat



On Ebay now  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=352344846366


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2018)

dave the wave said:


> 1933-35 western auto catalog shows this.1932 catalog shows "Flyer" decal
> 
> View attachment 800548




Does anyone have a pic of this actual decal (Western FLYER)? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2018)

Thanks to Dave and Chris especially for the input. My decision based on the available info is to go with "Western Flyer" white letters, metallic gold outline. All literature I've seen of early Shelby tanks shows a solid color (not paneled) so that is what I'm going with. Milton's original color was a royal blue/white head and darts so that's what I'm going back with. Going to do a rustoration so I can retain the seat and avoid an expensive chrome bill! V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 9, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks to Dave and Chris especially for the input. My decision based on the available info is to go with "Western Flyer" white letters, metallic gold outline. All literature I've seen of early Shelby tanks shows a solid color (not paneled) so that is what I'm going with. Milton's original color was a royal blue/white head and darts so that's what I'm going back with. Going to do a rustoration so I can retain the seat and avoid an expensive chrome bill! V/r Shawn



If you come up with a pattern, I'd be interested....


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> If you come up with a pattern, I'd be interested....



I'll post here when I get something together. V/r Shawn


----------



## dave the wave (May 9, 2018)

shawn you could still go with just "Flyer" on the tank also.Hawthorne and Colson used " Flyer" on their tanks too.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2018)

Dave,
     Your right I could go either way here but kind of like the WF graphic a little better and it's different. Also the ads you show with the "Flyer" decal are earlier than my bike and the evidence you presented tends to lean towards the WF decal. Chris also thought the WF decal would be more appropriate so that's what I chose.  Until I see a legit, original paint WF badged Shelby motorbike or period ad we will never know for sure which decal it had. Knowing Shelby it could have been done with both! Thanks for your help on this. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Dave,
> Your right I could go either way here but kind of like the WF graphic a little better and it's different. Also the ads you show with the "Flyer" decal are earlier than my bike and the evidence you presented tends to lean towards the WF decal. Chris also thought the WF decal would be more appropriate so that's what I chose.  Until I see a legit, original paint WF badged Shelby motorbike or period ad we will never know for sure which decal it had. Knowing Shelby it could have been done with both! Thanks for your help on this. V/r Shawn



I went with Paint @TWBikesnstripes 
Decals are nice.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I went with Paint @TWBikesnstripes
> Decals are nice.
> View attachment 804429



Nice but decals are cheaper and easier for me! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 27, 2018)

dave the wave said:


> 1933-35 western auto catalog shows this.1932 catalog shows "Flyer" decal
> 
> View attachment 800548




I was messin around and made some stencils for Western Flyer.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 27, 2018)

Couldn't find anyone to make them like I wanted them so I made my own stencil as well. Shot the white this morning and am going to use a Sharpie gold metallic paint pen to outline them this evening. Milton is going to rock! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (May 27, 2018)

Rockin’ Shawn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

